# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Video về tiny vise trên youtube, thấy cũng dễ DIY cho bản thân, anh em cứ tham khảo.

## Nam CNC

Tiny vise  ( eto bé nhỏ ) của hãng Carr Lane .... mời anh em xem, không biết có ai đã DIY qua chưa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0LEhwZktR8

----------

anhcos, CBNN, culitruong, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

Em thấy làm miếng vuông nhỏ có lỗ côn đó cũng chua mà anh Nam. (mà sao video ko xem trực tiếp được ta)

----------


## Nam CNC

đừng làm bằng thép, làm bằng đồng thau thôi ( kẹp từ đồng thau trở lại là được ) bên ngoài có bán ốc lã mà, còn long đền vát cạnh đó mấy ông thợ tiện làm 1 phát. Còn miếng vuông vuông thì đưa anh mài dao vát 90 độ về muốn móc lỗ bao nhiêu chẳng được..... chỉ cực công thôi chứ làm được nhưng đừng bắt tui làm bằng thép!!!!

Mấy món này mấy ông thợ tiện thì làm dễ òm.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tui làm bằng thép được.

Làm xong đem nhiệt luôn cho bền.

Khi nào có kết quả sẽ show.

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Bác làm xong cho thêm cái bản vẽ hay hình cho anh học tập theo nhé bác.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bác làm xong cho thêm cái bản vẽ hay hình cho anh học tập theo nhé bác.


OK sẽ show!

Hồi xưa có làm kiểu 1 nửa vạt xéo chồng lên nhau, khi siết nửa vạt xéo ở trên sẽ chạy xuống ép vào vật.

Kiểu này vừa kẹp vật vừa ép vật xuống bàn máy.

Hô trước dọn xưởng vứt đâu kiếm không ra!

----------


## Nam CNC

Làm xong hiệu quả thương mại cho anh em luôn nha bác.... mấy cái này làm xong ra số lượng chắc không mắc , nhưng được cái tiện dụng , cơ động. Còn cái nữa vát xéo up luôn nhé, mấy cái này dùng sướng hơn mấy cái cổ điển, nhưng mấy tấm mà mỏng quá không có lợi.
-------Chờ đợi tin của bác nhé, thế thì em chẳng cần làm nữa, đợi bác luôn cho khỏe.....

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## nhatson



----------

